# is there a way to install the  net/isc-dhcp31-server port without internet?



## baronobeefdip (Apr 16, 2011)

In my network administration class we are using FreeBSD to make a DHCP server but the port that was listed in the handbook needs to be installed for that to happen, But heres the problem. You need the internet to do it and we are not allowed to have internet access when making these machines. We just rely on the packages. Is there a way to even make a DHCP server without using the internet?


----------



## da1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure but the package might be on the DVD, check it.
Besides this, you can create a package on another system or just download it on another system and copy it via, let's say a USB key, to your pc.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Apr 16, 2011)

We aren't allowed to use external media, And what's the name of the package in the collection which will create the DHCP server


----------



## da1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Did you see the name of the port listed under section 29.5.2 What This Section Covers ?


----------



## baronobeefdip (Apr 16, 2011)

I know what the port is called, I'm just wondering if you can make a DHCP server without the internet since ports require the internet in order to function and install. If there is a package on the DVD that will make a DHCP server, What is it called?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 17, 2011)

According to net/isc-dhcp31-server it's called isc-dhcp31-server.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Apr 17, 2011)

Just searched the DVD's package collection, It's not there. Are there anymore ideas because it's starting to look impossible. Remember I wanted to install a DHCP server without the internet.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 18, 2011)

baronobeefdip said:
			
		

> Just searched the DVD's package collection, It's not there. Are there anymore ideas because it's starting to look impossible. Remember I wanted to install a DHCP server without the internet.


Download the package, burn it to a CD and install it.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Apr 18, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Download the package, burn it to a CD and install it.



That gives me an idea, extract the ISO DVD file and add the package to it, then burn it to a DVD disk. If that doesn't work then I'll go with what you said. Are there any dependencies for this package?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2011)

```
[/usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp31-server] $ make all-depends-list
[/usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp31-server] $
```

Apparently not.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright I just found the package (or at least I think.). It was in the url "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/net/" and the name was "isc-dhcp41-server-4.1.2_2,1.tbz". It's there I couldn't believe it. But one more question. You checked if the port had any dependencies and it didn't. But I have the package right here and does it need dependencies?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2011)

```
[/usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp41-server] $ make all-depends-list
[/usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp41-server] $
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2011)

baronobeefdip said:
			
		

> But I have the package right here and does it need dependencies?


`# pkg_info -r <packagename>`

Nope, it doesn't (haven't checked 4.1 but I assume it's the same)


```
dice@maelcum:~>pkg_info -xr isc-dhcp31-server
Information for isc-dhcp31-server-3.1.ESV,1:

Depends on:
```


----------

